# Hunting Spots in Jefferson County



## stou8042 (May 8, 2014)

I moved up to NY from Indiana in January and have been trying to find some mushroom hunting locations. I'm looking for general spots to look around in Jefferson County. Preferably public land. I live near Carthage and have been looking throughout Beartown State Forest the last couple days. Does anyone have any other suggestions? I work in Watertown during the day, so any areas near there are welcome too. Thanks.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Try hogsback state forest very large track of woods there's anthoter one right next to it it 24000 arcers of state land


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

Just some encouragement. My sister accidentally found a few in Dexter last week.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

The name of the other one is frank jadewin state forest


----------



## stou8042 (May 8, 2014)

Thanks. I appreciate the suggestions. I will check them out this weekend.


----------



## sugarman (Apr 23, 2013)

Stou8042
I have a camp in the middle of the jadwin forest ,was there this weekend,only thing i found was the black flies were a fierce,good luck hunting,i have not even found any here where i live in fulton county


----------



## deekin (May 13, 2014)

Hogsback may not be a bad idea. Go thru natural bridge on rt3. Hogsback rd is about 3 miles outside of town on the right. Ive heard of dome people finding them there.


----------



## stou8042 (May 8, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I tried Hogsback last weekend. Didn't find anything and the flies were horrible. I plan to try again this evening out that way.


----------



## stou8042 (May 8, 2014)

My girlfriend and I found these tonight.


----------



## stou8042 (May 8, 2014)

Damn enter button...

Idk how to upload pictures. Copy/paste doesn't seem to work either.

They are not morels.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

It tells u how to post pics in the faq


----------



## Sstarr56 (Dec 13, 2020)

jcumo saratoga said:


> Just some encouragement. My sister accidentally found a few in Dexter last week.


Where is public property in Dexter?


----------

